# 3/7-3/9 20.4in Columbus Ohio



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

wow we have not seen this much snow for i dont know how long, i do know not since i have been around have we ever had this much! man this was a fun one! heres some pics and a vid.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

more pics!LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

a few more!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice pics 

now its official I'm jealous


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

heres a vid, so much snow it was going right over the plow and onto the hood!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

fix the link please


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the pics fela. :waving: I wish I would have got more pics.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

the link works now.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

it was crazy. ill show some with ya


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

awsome vid great pics , wish winter didnt have to be over with


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

shawn the video made me laugh cause my phone kept doing that all weekend. except i have it set up to read out the voicemail then ring. so it scream 440 blah blah then rings enless i have ur number then its like JIM then the default ring tone


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Very nice Shawn. And who was that calling you in the video? Was that a storage unit place?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;541053 said:


>


And what rail yard was this? Was this the one on Trabue?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Young Pup;541076 said:


> And what rail yard was this? Was this the one on Trabue?


yeah, the snow has to be dug out from underneath the rail cars so they can load the tank trucks from the bottom.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Rhino your truck didn't seem to have any prob with all that snow in front. Looks good nice pixs and vids. Is that truck gas or dis?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics and video there Shawn


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks guys! 

ther truck is gas and i think it did pretty well with all that snow.

im talking to my mom or maybe young pup or something... cant remember. and its at a storage place.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

OK Shawn makesure you tell them that wasnt Clap calling lol!! 

Nice pics bud


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice pics Shawn!!!! I am more than willing to bet that Clap was calling you during that. I have never seen snow come up over the hood from plowing before!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I have never seen snow do that either LOL


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had it happen to me when you are between to buildings and it is drifted it will build up and roll back over the plow. Especially a Meyers.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

f250man;541254 said:


> I have had it happen to me when you are between to buildings and it is drifted it will build up and roll back over the plow. Especially a Meyers.


ya when the snow gets deep mine just kinda bull dozes it. dosent really roll or anything.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*GREAT PICTURES GUYS .......GLAD YOU ALL MADE OUT THIS YEAR *


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Clean up on monday*

Needed to clear drop off area for school on Tues.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Treedoc,

What school was that? Looks kinda familiar to me.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Some pics during the storm!*

The school is Worthington Christian Schools.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Treedoc,

Sorry, I was thinking of somewhere else. That place pretty big, how many trucks did you have going?


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Young Pup,
This weekend we had 3 truck at this location and 1 truck at our other 2 locations. We maintain aprox. 15 acres of parking lots between the 3 locations. I'll have more pictures later if I get some time to download them.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Here are some more pics from Saturday


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Some more pics from another location.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

SCOTTSCAPE:

I am just wonderding with your dump trailer, are those the slide out ramps that came with it or did you have some longer ones made. I have the same trailer (diff. company) and my 5 foot ramps make such a steep entrance that I cant get a wheeled skid in, only one with tracks. Are yours just 5 footers? They look longer maybe. Thanks - River Walk


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures and video! Tree doc, how do you like that dump insert?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice video and pictures.


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

J&R,

I love the dump!! We have had it for 7 years now with very few problems. Spreader works great also. We have added a few things to make it better over the years.


----------

